# Oh Boy another litter :)



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

my satin piebald dove doe is having her babies now! I will let you all know tomorrow how many she had. 2 litters in a period of a week im so happy!


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

Chips had 9 little babies


----------



## mouser (Dec 24, 2010)

Congrats don't forget picss they grow


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

yep gonna take pics but didnt want to bother her too much tonite she has 3 little helpers i was so cute.

Cheese- was helping clean the babies
Patches- was carrying nesting material to the nest ( i had added more)
Spot- well she was just looking pretty and watching everyone else work.

And now all 4 of them are snuggled up in the nest keeping the munchkins warm


----------



## Twotails (Nov 4, 2010)

Congratulations on the litter!


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

awww i love mouse families


----------

